# Linuxulator Steam don't work anymore can't launch it



## christhegeek (Aug 14, 2022)

Linuxulator Steam don't work anymore can't launch it

ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
the first error message

the last error message
fish: Job 1, 'steam' terminated by signal SIGSEGV (Address boundary error)

I have a radeon pro wx2100








						steeamlinuxulatorproblem - Pastebin.com
					

Pastebin.com is the number one paste tool since 2002. Pastebin is a website where you can store text online for a set period of time.




					pastebin.com
				




Graphics:
  Device-1: AMD Lexa XT [Radeon PRO WX 2100] driver: vgapci
Display: x11 server: X.Org 1.21.1.4 driver: loaded: modesetting
unloaded: vesa resolution: 1: 1024x768 2: 1920x1080~60Hz
OpenGL: renderer: AMD Radeon Pro WX 2100 (POLARIS12 DRM 3.35.0
    13.1-RELEASE-p1 LLVM 13.0.1)
 v: 4.6 Mesa 21.3.8


----------



## shkhln (Aug 15, 2022)

Works for me.


----------



## christhegeek (Aug 17, 2022)

Also after the 13.1 release its completely unstable i guess something has to do with graphics i tried on amd a8pro r7 igpu why they wouldn't left it as it was i'm gonna get a gpu cause my previous has some problems i will retest it.


----------



## spmzt (Sep 23, 2022)

I have the same issue.

FreeBSD Release:

```
[steam@hostname ~]$ uname -a
FreeBSD hostname.spmzt.net 13.1-RELEASE-p1 FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE-p1 GENERIC amd64
```

steam install:

```
[steam@hostname ~]$ ls .steam/
bin32            registry.vdf        sdk32            steam            steam.pipe
bin64            root            sdk64            steam.pid        steam_1.0.0.61.tar.gz
```


----------



## sergiodev (Oct 29, 2022)

I have a similar issue on FreeBSD 13.1 when running Steam installed via steam-install:


```
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
Pins potentially out-of-date, rebuilding...
Found newer runtime version for 32-bit libstdc++.so.6. Host: 6.0.19 Runtime: 6.0.21
[2022-10-29 18:52:52] Startup - updater built Apr  9 2019 22:48:20
ILocalize::AddFile() failed to load file "public/steambootstrapper_english.txt".
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(0)
No protocol specified
../steamexe/updateui_xwin.cpp (339) : Assertion Failed: Could not open connection to X
../steamexe/updateui_xwin.cpp (339) : Assertion Failed: Could not open connection to X
sh: /usr/home/steam/.steam/steam/steam_msg.sh: No such file or directory
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1.0)
ExceptionHandler::GenerateDump waitpid failed:No child processes
No minidump written, nothing to upload.
../steamexe/main.cpp (754) : Assertion Failed: failed to initialize update status ui, or create initial window
../steamexe/main.cpp (754) : Assertion Failed: failed to initialize update status ui, or create initial window
```


----------



## monwarez (Oct 29, 2022)

sergiodev said:


> I have a similar issue on FreeBSD 13.1 when running Steam installed via steam-install:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Are you on wayland ? You need to have XWayland enabled.

Another possibilities: you are running steam as another user than the one starting the X session.
If the user is steam, just do
`xhost +si:localuser:steam`
Before launching steam, when you are finish with your steam session. You can simply remove the previous authorization
`xhost -si:localuser:steam`


----------

